
Show HN: Drywall Job Material Calculator - realbuildpro
https://realbuildpro.com/tools
======
necovek
A couple of notes: since there were no units on the form, I used metric and
then it gave out some crazy lbs numbers.

One can only do rectangular rooms with no sloping ceiling, nor can you specify
if you want particular wall to be double-boarded.

It's also common to use steel structural profiles around here (U/C/D
profiles), so estimating those would be even more valuable (I know it is
common to use wooden structure).

With all that, I am sorry to say that this can be only useful to someone
unable to do a couple of multiplications for area. I hope those people are not
trying to install drywall for anyone.

For beginners, you might want to give a couple common board sizes (Knauf is
most popular around here with 250cmx125cm boards, others have 240cmx120cm
boards iirc, but I am sure US is different).

Interesting things you do have is an estimation of weight (useful for
arranging transport and ensuring the structure can carry it) and number of
screws, but it is otherwise very limited to have any practical application.

If it is simply you practicing some basic web programming, this is very basic,
but keep at it.

~~~
TemporaryScript
I wonder if the ability to "add a wall" and total the calculations on a per
wall basis might prove more useful? This would allow you to "turn a corner"
essentially, letting you go from room to room, working your way around a house
until you're back to the starting position. Obviously this does not solve for
a vaulted ceiling or double-boarded walls. Also, by double-boarded, are you
referring to simply layering the drywall, for example, to create a better
sound barrier or provide more insulation? I don't know that I've ever seen
anyone double insulate a wall personally. I'm sure it's been done though. If
so, and if you did things on a per wall basis, he could probably add a simple
check to double the calculation of that particular wall?

Also, where are you that there is steel framing, I'm curious?! Here in the US
most residential housing is wooden (as far as I am aware...)

~~~
necovek
I am in Serbia, where (in the last 50 years, since some devastatong
earthquakes in 1970s) houses are usually "framed" with reinforced concrete
(pillars, floor bases), and walls are usually done with red hollow bricks.

Drywall is commonly used for adaptations (esp of attic, or splitting off a
room into two), and board producers also make steel frame parts (eg.
[https://www.knauf.co.uk/systems-and-
products/systems/drywall...](https://www.knauf.co.uk/systems-and-
products/systems/drywall-systems/partition-systems/knauf-isolator) where
you've also got mention of double plastering).

Doubling boards increases strength (eg. if you want to hang heavy stuff like
bathroom sinks) and acoustic isolation, so if you are splitting off a bedroom,
you might do it only on those walls.

